# Happy New Years. Picture of Mt lemon Snow 2013



## vipgraphx (Jan 1, 2013)

Have not posted in a while and wanted to share with you a picture of Mt.  lemon. We Went up to play in the snow right after a fresh Snow. 

Enjoy! 




mt lemmon snow by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 1, 2013)

Great shot and what a great place to hike after a snow  had some fun times in that area


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 1, 2013)

got the green light from me!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 2, 2013)

CaboWabo said:


> Great shot and what a great place to hike after a snow  had some fun times in that area



This was at Windy Point.

Thanks all!


----------



## that1guy (Jan 6, 2013)

this is really good post! good job man


----------

